

Innovative UI - ttty
http://exic.co/playbox+about

======
weego
It's like the lessons from years of awful Flash UI's have already been lost to
history.

Also, my browser history was a mess. I'm sorry but no, this has little value
in terms of innovation or user experience.

------
lukebennett
I appreciate the purpose of the site is to demonstrate technical skills, and
in this respect it clearly demonstrates a grasp of the underlying
technologies.

However, any suggestion or implication that this represents good UI reflects
poorly on him (or maybe on the person who posted this, not sure if they're the
same person). The words "innovative" and "UI" should never really go together
as the best UI leans heavily on established practices so as to minimise
cognitive overhead. Any innovation should be subtle and carefully thought
through and tested, and involve evolution rather than revolution otherwise it
becomes completely counter-productive.

------
andyhmltn
Personally, I wouldn't say it's 'innoavative.' The whole point of designing a
UI is not to make things fancy and bounce around and look pretty. The point is
to make something that's easy to use and clear. I don't think this site fits
either.

It's nice looking though!

------
xxs
I will be blunt here and say: The UI cannot be navigated with the keyboard at
any rate and the back button does nothing. So as UI it's just bad. Its
bouncy/fancy/flashy parts add to the bad and make it terrible in my book.

------
poseid
interesting ideas, but not exactly sure what the goals of the interface are.
what ideas inspired you to develop this UI ?

~~~
arethuza
It looks like its a demonstration of his development skills:

"I'm looking for a creative team to work with and get payed to do what i
love."

Edit: Given that he is trying to showcase his development skills it might be
appropriate to be positive rather than snarky?

------
cm-t
Is it an iframe-like website with a css3 for menu ?

------
skratlo
I think there are interesting concepts in that UI (+ in the URL / split
screen), but my overall feeling is that it's a bit hard to navigate and it
misses some core idea, core theme. I think UI's should evoke a feeling of ease
and simplicity and familiarity for a user to feel comfortable using them.

------
kitd
The interesting concepts were overshadowed by my back button being disabled,
which REALLY winds me up.

------
rotten
There was no scroll bar for the text in the right hand frame, although arrow
keys seemed to work. Also my back button was broken and I couldn't return to
Hacker News. (I'm using Opera on a Mac.)

~~~
arxii
this is a bit late reply but im drunk and that was glitch from the very start
and is fixed now its just one url.

------
Fastidious
It might be innovative, but it is very confusing. Innovative, but bad.

------
arxii
thanks for the comments everybody! also thanks to the guy who posted this. I
will keep all of your awesome advice in mind when making my next web app. In
this project, I wanted to focus heavily on creative concepts i felt where
neat. Also i'm very OCD about making things look pretty and artistic. I will
fix the url history problems thought, did not think of that one.

------
instakill
Innovative, yes.

Intuitive, no.

